# I got bitten by a degu... Lots of blood!



## TheToad888

Anyone heard of a degu? Well, one poked its head through the cage and bit my finger mistaking it for a tasty treat. It was bleeding like hell and really hurt. I ran to the counter (it was at a pet shop) and they wiped it down. I was then sent to casualty to get it checked out. Was still bleeding a bit. Waited for ages. Got it cleaned. My finger is still in pain. 
Just wanted to tell the story. Not as bad as some bites! But i never thought such a cute animal could bite like that... I don't like degus anymore... lol 

Anyone else had a violent incident with a rodent?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

degus can bite through metal so you came off pretty lucky! i was bitten by one of our degus once and the amount of blood was emense! the little shit bit onto my finger and wouldnt let go, and when ditta blew on it to try n get it off it bit down harder. we had just caught it after it being on the rampage round the rodent room as they had chewed the doors off their cage. i had hold of the base of its tail and even when it was attached to my finger i wouldnt let go, i wasnt goin through all that pain and blood just to have it run off again. once it was off i spent half an hour with my head over the toilet as i felt like id drunk a litre of vodka straight! it made my head go that funny! needless to say we no longer kep degus


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... Was bitten by a degu once... No other animal bite (and believe me, I've been bitten by quite a lot) has ever made me faint. I lost a lot of blood and felt like crap for a while after. It was my own fault, mind... The boys were arguing, so I put my hand in to tell 'em off. One grabbed me by mistake. So, I ran into the bathroom dripping blood the whole way, yelled at my hubby to go separate the argument (with a glove), and then he called me in to look at one of them, cuz he had a bite himself. I remember looking and then about to say "I feel low" (I'm diabetic) and the next thing I know I'm being held by the front of the shirt by my hubby (still holding the degu).


----------



## RepBex

not a degu but a Guninea pig my mate had two males and one day one of them bit her so hard it went thou her finger and cut her nerves and now she has a scar and reduced feeling in the tip of her finger after that she never got one again :lol2:


----------



## leopard_print

These horror stories are putting me off degus for like! :lol2:


----------



## Joe1507

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> the little shit bit onto my finger and wouldnt let go


Lmao this made me lol.


----------



## LoveForLizards

Our late male got out one night and was running free around the lounge (not really strange as when we were in the lounge we would leave the door open and he would hop up onto the sofa and snuggle into my brothers arm whilst he was watching tv), well when I got up in the morning and noticed he was out I went over to the sofa and saw him between the cusions, picked him up and the little git bit my finger, JUST missed the bone and went through part of my nail. Beats getting grabbed by hawks/owls talons anyday. :gasp::lol2:


----------



## metalboa

Got tagged a few years ago on my finger by my old male degu and it hurt like hell and bleed for ages :lol2:

Was my own fault though, startled the poor thing and he was just doing what comes natural to most animals when they get scared : victory:


----------



## baby_glass

I kept degus for a while,i had 3 and none were tame,i had to shoo them up to the top section of their cage to clean the rest and them shoo them to the bottom so i could clean the top.I was removing them on the last day of me owning them (i rehomed them eventually as they really weren't for me) i was trying to do it carefully but one caught me and bit down,luckily it freaked out as much as i did and ran off,left me with some nice teeth holes and it killed like crazy but lucky for me it didn't bleed too much.They might sound cute with their little birdy noises but they're devils in disguise,lmao!


----------



## Crownan

My big BRB likes Degus 

I think they are pretty cool little critters


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

hmmmm

worse bite hmmm...


hamster more than likely as i never realy get bitten i have only ever been nipped by a mouse and 'tagged' by a snake and half eaten by a hamster :blush: it wouldnt let go at all i bled for about 1:30 mins apparently the snake was by far the least hurting and the mouse was a nuhandled baby from an unexpected litter i had all of these where from the only pet shop bought animals i have ever had - before i was old enough to realize how bad they actualy are x


----------



## spider_duck

Two of the rats like to bite me and that hurts like hell. but I think the worst bite ive gotten is from a dwarf hamster...I had blood running down my arm :lol2:


----------



## Corn Boy

Degus Are Cool!!


----------



## DarkCarmen

a friend of mine had a really bad allergic reaction to a degu bite, her hand swelled up and it really stung she had to go to hospital to get it treated ad bandaged. it took a couple of weeks to go back to normal, we've had to put a sign by their cage warning people not to stick their fingers in cage but they still do it...
I've been nipped by them but yes they are little destructive devils
worst bite I've had was from a hamster it managed to sink it's teeth into the tip of my finger bleed loads and I went white. I hadn't been bitten by an animal for ages until yesterday when a rat bit me it managed to sink it's bottom teeth in, top teeth hit the bone, didn't bleed loads just abit sore


----------



## TheToad888

Heheh... Well, i thought it would only be me but degus must be bad biters :lol2:


----------



## PrimalUrges

Ha ha! Rodent horror stories! :lol2: I'm normally in the snake section but this caught my attention! I can honestly say that a snake bite (non venomous of course!) doesn't hurt nearly as much as a rodent bite. I was looking after a friends russian hamster when I was younger and one day it decided it didn't like me. This 'cute' bundle of fur attached itself to my finger and held on for dear life, needless to say there was loads of blood and I was less than impressed. Furries = :devil: :lol2:

I had guinea pigs, and never recieved a bite off one of them, they are generally much nicer than hamsters!


----------



## metalboa

The 2 females my brother has got now are destructive little cows :devil: they are in their 3rd cage now but thankfully they aint destroying this one :2thumb:

Just cant stop them running in their big wheels now :lol2:

Before I kept degus, I use to breed guniea pigs and had almost 30 of them at one point :mf_dribble: got quiet a few bites and nips off them :lol2:

Still bare the scars on my one finger when I had to break up a fight between 2 of our biggeset males :devil:

Was sitting on the grass with one then my dad not realising which one I had brought the other male out so he could clean his cage, next think I know they start going for each other so I just grab the younger one and he turn and sunck his teeth into my finger :censor:

Pulled him away before he got his jaw's shut which saved alot of skin and it didnt go to the bone thankfully :2thumb: just bleed like hell :devil:

Have taken more bites from all these bloody rodents than snakes and lizards :lol2:


----------



## x Sarah x

owch!

Can't say i've been bitten by a degu, never liked or trusted them so have never given the opportunity to bite me!

Have been bitten by a hamster and that was nasty, egyptian spiny mice are devils minions too, i only put my hand in to get the food bowl once and one came flying out of nowhere and wouldn't let go until i swung my hand and it flew even more, luckily back into the cage :devil:

Haven't yet been bitten by any of my rats, mice or multi's, i'm not bothered if it doesn't hurt.
If any bite my OH though he'll just hit them on a very hard surface so it won't happen again.... i try to keep him away from my best rodents now :bash:


Not a rodent, but i got i bit on the nose by a ferret and that was NOT pleasant! :whip:


----------



## Doogerie

LoveForLizards said:


> getting grabbed by hawks/owls talons anyday. :gasp::lol2:


been there done that


----------



## Doogerie

hamsters are basterds wen thay bite we got a couple when i was in year 7 . 2 Girls after a month thay were so visious we took them back to the shop and excanged them for gerbals. Never had a probem with them i kept gerbals for about 8 years after that my mum and dad said no more pet's. I could understand that because was of to uni but now thay still say no to any pets witch is a bit of a bitch as want a ferrit or polecat or somthing like that or a Skunk.


----------



## Lionheart

leopard_print said:


> These horror stories are putting me off degus for like! :lol2:


 Please dont be put off. I have 4 Degu's and 1 once escaped, i grabed him and yes, he bit me, only cos he was frightend. It wasnt that bad. They take food out my hand but they wont come to me like say, rats do. Its fun to watch them in there cage playing and running around.
They dont need human company like chinchillas do so if you havent got time to spend time with them it doesnt matter. I think theyre great animals.


----------



## animal addict

thanfully mine have never bitten me properly and they were re-homers and unhandled by their previous owner - one has a tendancy to over groom but sqeek or blow on him and he stops - neither like being held or picked up though - they have got big nasty teeth and they have to chew a lot to keep them worn down otherwise they will suffer dental problems but they are fab little critters - I love my goos so dont be put off - but ewww yes hammies bites!!! no thats summit different :lol2: the only critter to bite me and make me feel faint and I nearly lost an eye and had my face bitten open by a dog when I was a child - I'd rather that again than a hammie bite!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mooersrock

*i was just bitten*

i searched for degu bites just to make sure i wasnt going to need to go get it looked at and i'm shocked to see how many people talk about degus. My little girl is a sweetheart but escaped and i had stuff to do so i surprised her by accident and grabbed her. She sunk her little teeth in to me to the bone. Once she let go blood squirted literally across my bed. My poor finger is swollen and you can see fat coming out, how pretty. I'm still bleeding but not as bad as when it first happened. It is still throbbing in spite of the ice. Little bugger.


----------



## C_Strike

my bro has 8 rehome degus, never bitten him which is odd then..
When they escape, try putting a bit of drainage pipe, or a cardboard tube in front of them. we have found them to be too overwhelmed with curiosity, always clambering into the tube, easiest way o move them we found.

Very communicative, and social.. Though some individuals just dont get on, so have been seperated to diff cages
The only issue i can see with them is the genetic issues.
Captive degus only stem from a very limited few imported. They have numerous genetic issues due to imbreeding.
Weepy eyes, diabetes(they are very sensitive to diet) and wonky teeth, thats just a couple my bro has had to deal with.
Other than this, they seem very friendly, and calm enough to free roam his room.


----------



## Miss Lily

My cat gave me a lovebite on my nose the other morning! No blood luckily! Worst bite ever was when I had a female chinchilla hanging off of my finger! Little sod wouldn't let go even though I tried to shake her off - once they get hold they grind their teeth too! Ouch!


----------



## bampoisongirl

ive got a pair of degus and they had 7 babies not long ago, never been bitten by any of them. i was on work experience tho in yr 10 at high school and i got bit on the face by a polecat...that hurt like hell lol! xx


----------



## LiamRatSnake

Worst bite I've ever had was off a degu. They seem to like the feel of bone on teeth.:bash:


----------



## TheRosieEffect

Hmm.Not as bad as a degu . 
But one of my sisters rats,before he died, was running about her bedroom, and decided he wanted a snack...on her finger ... 
He bit it so hard, that he put a hole right down to the bone,so that you could see her finger bone. 
It was gross. Blood everywhere. 
Im sure she needed stitches... but she just put some tissue on it and left it... 

Odd


----------



## nikki81

my two little angles that put me in hospital......:devil::devil:


----------



## Agate

I have four female degus. I would definitely _not_ want to be bitten by them as I've seen what they can do to wires, wallpaper, skirting boards lol! Pretty much lords of destruction. BUT I find them to be highly intelligent and I have trained mine to a certain extent and they're now pretty tame. I do let them out for a run around my room and if I shake a tupperware box filled with their puffed rice treats they'll all scamper on to my lap and sit up and beg to be fed. It's uber cute. They're actually very dainty about eating from my hand or fingers. If I offer them a finger or knuckle they sort of very gently give it a grooming nibble. Quite sweet. One is especially tame, doesn't wriggle when picked up and is almost like a little kitten. With consistency and patience I think degus can be trained otherwise they'll turn into feral little b:censor:gers.

Anyway just wanted to give a bit of balance cos I think degus are ace.
My big coastal carpet python gave me a hell of a love bite last week but by far and away the most painful bite was from a syrian hamster!


----------



## JJReptiles

Got to admit rodent bites hurt a lot got nibbled by a chinchilla rats mice hamsters and yh it wasn't nice to say the least bitten by snakes and lizards but I will say one of the most painfull bites I had was by a barn owl! Owl beaks are a lot sharper than the tallons!!!


----------



## JJReptiles

JJReptiles said:


> Got to admit rodent bites hurt a lot got nibbled by a chinchilla rats mice hamsters and yh it wasn't nice to say the least bitten by snakes and lizards but I will say one of the most painfull bites I had was by a barn owl! Owl beaks are a lot sharper than the tallons!!!


Got bitten by a rabbit once it didn't break the skin but wow the bruise it left!!!


----------



## Nell

When I was about 4/5 my pa took me to a pet shop. I was cooing over one of the bunnies and was too young to read the sign which said "please do not touch this animal" -I stroked it, and it bit the top of my finger off! Got rushed to a+e to have them reattach it, and I still have the scar -little bugger!


----------



## SnickersTheFirst

My Chinese Hamster has bit me on a few occasions and it hurts like hell! They dig in pretty deep and don't let go. Mind you, he was in alot of pain after his op so I think that may be a reason why he bit so hard.

My finger bled for ages and the next day it was purple and swollen. :/


----------



## kernel gadaffi

Cyd (vicious) one of my gerbils bit me this morning, 4 hours on my finger is still bleeding, swine.


----------



## andyPT

bitten by degu, hampsters, gerbils, rabbits, guinee pigs, dogs, cats, and the worst of the lot egyptian spiny mice. the devils from hell, have two cages of them and get hit every time i feed or clean them out. thinking of feeding to the corn snake only dont want the corn snake to get sick


----------



## LoveForLizards

JJReptiles said:


> Got to admit rodent bites hurt a lot got nibbled by a chinchilla rats mice hamsters and yh it wasn't nice to say the least bitten by snakes and lizards but I will say one of the most painfull bites I had was by a barn owl! Owl beaks are a lot sharper than the tallons!!!


I beg to differ. :lol2:

Out of ferrets/polecats, hamsters, mice, rats, chinchillas, degu, owls, hawks, falcons, dogs, guinea pigs, various reptiles, rabbits, the worst bite I've probably ever been given was by one of our cats. He seldom breaks the skin but clamps on and grinds his teeth together. Not nice at all. :devil:


----------



## 123dragon

i had one of my male gerbils bite right through my finger once, it was my fault really i had let them go wild in a 6 foot by 3 foot by 3 foot setup with top soil in 1.5 foot deep i had to catch them once to get one to the vet and one decided he didnt want to come


----------



## Ron Magpie

Heh, I've never kept Degus, but I don't trust them- especially after reading all this! I've kept a fair range of rodents; Mice, rats (lovely!), guinea pigs and voles, but none of them were anywhere near as vicious as hamsters. Years ago I used to work Saturdays in a petshop which did the whole range; birds, fish, small mammals, reptiles and invertebrates. There were only two species I wouldn't pick up with my bare hands; the tarantulas (stinging hairs plus possibility of bites) and hamsters- without exception, they were nasty little :censor:s who would bite at the first chance.


----------



## Moogloo

I had an epic Jird fail...

Imagine...college open day... i'm holding a Shaws Jird and its been fine for ages when someones uncontrolleable brat (covers most of them these days!) grabs its tail and yanks...

It sank its teeth to the bone on my thumb, i'm not squeamish and dont want to give a bad impression of the college so i put the rapidly pink jird away and went and washed my hands,my lecturer took one look at the blood, went pale and dissapeared not to be seen again that day...

Got me good! obviously hit avein as the blood was spurting and piddling out my hand!!

I was fine for about 15 minutes and i was chatting away and stopped mid sentance when the people i was talking to gave me really anxious looks... i was like'what..?'...

Apparently i had started slurring as i staggered backwards into an impressive fainting slump against the wall, slid down th wall into a pile LOL


----------



## salad dodger

i have 5 rescued degus & havent even come close to getting bitten (yet) they were nervous at first but now they come to see me & feed from my fingers ,
theyre none too bothered about being picked up & pushed around to get them back in the cage etc but not sure how they'd react to full on handling .
ive been bitten by everything from dogs , parrots etc right down to predatory beetles & black crickets & i have to agree with many above in the fact that syrian hamsters are the devils work :devil:
they are like wasps in as much as they just do it for kicks too :bash:
i got bitten by a gerbil at school ( many years ago) which hung on whilst i danced round like a girl :blush: & that bled loads & hurt like hell , got sent to the matron & when she asked "is it ok now ?" i answered "no it hurts like a bastard" 
no she says , "i meant the gerbil" ! feckin useless tree huggin bint :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

salad dodger said:


> got sent to the matron & when she asked "is it ok now ?" i answered "no it hurts like a bastard"
> no she says , "i meant the gerbil" ! feckin useless tree huggin bint :lol2:


:roll2::roll2::roll2:


----------



## Agate

Moogloo said:


> I had an epic Jird fail...
> 
> Imagine...college open day... i'm holding a Shaws Jird and its been fine for ages when someones uncontrolleable brat (covers most of them these days!) grabs its tail and yanks...
> 
> It sank its teeth to the bone on my thumb, i'm not squeamish and dont want to give a bad impression of the college so i put the rapidly pink jird away and went and washed my hands,my lecturer took one look at the blood, went pale and dissapeared not to be seen again that day...
> 
> Got me good! obviously hit avein as the blood was spurting and piddling out my hand!!
> 
> I was fine for about 15 minutes and i was chatting away and stopped mid sentance when the people i was talking to gave me really anxious looks... i was like'what..?'...
> 
> Apparently i had started slurring as i staggered backwards into an impressive fainting slump against the wall, slid down th wall into a pile LOL


Now that is a story and a half - yikes!


----------



## Twiglet

I think the nastiest bites I've taken off rodents were from a particular female guenther's vole. She was actual spawn of satan and would charge across the cage just to bite me and made performing simple tasks like changing water and feeding extremely difficult. I've never seen anything like her before or since. 
On a couple of occasions I let my guard down just enough that she got me a cropper. Answering your door to a friend you haven't seen in two years with blood piddling down your arm, loudly damning a small furry animals to depths of hell is apparently a little strange...

As moogloo can attest, I've had a few interesting bites from things over the years. I got bitten by something a few years ago (worryingly I can't remember what it was...) and managed to bleed comedy blood squirts around the shed and (I can't decide if this is hilarious or embarrassing) over Moogloo's face. 


Oops...


----------



## Yamazumi

I had 4 Degus briefly, they were fosters. One of them could be held, another could be held but took a lot to catch and the other two were insane. I got bit twice by them and the amount of blood that came out was not healthy.

I got bit by a very hormonally aggressive rat a few months back, it didn't stop bleeding for a good 10 minutes and I felt a little faint afterwards.


----------



## Blueladybird

:lol2: My nephew had 2 Degus and they were lovely to begin with, unfortunately my genius brother didn't think it necessary to supervise his hyper 8 year old handling them and the poor wee things soon turned nasty :bash: I got the unenviable job of getting them out the cage to be taken to a (thankfully more suitable) new home and my hands took aaaaaages to heal!

I still maintain the worst bite i ever recieved was from a very old, very bad tempered chihuahua who only had one tooth! I still have the scar :blush:

I also had a mutant dwarf hamster called Bino, who was totally blind and had a tail! Obv wasn't his fault he was aggressive but he gave me a few nasty bites in his looooooooong life. I rescued him from being "disposed of" at the college i did my small animal svq at, he had been there for 2 years and i had him for another 2!


----------



## DeborahR

I had a pair of degus years ago, before most people had heard of them (I was forever having to explain what they were).

They were total pitas to be honest.

They made SO much noise and were really messy. They also threw poo at my exhusband whilst he watched tv (ok, that was just funny, as they never ever did it to me).

They were fine for me to handle, very tame, but bit my mum a couple of times.

Finally they literally chewed their way out of their cage, sneekily, at the back behind their bed where it was not obvious.

They were very cute, but I will not be having more, hehe


----------



## Drayvan

Glad to say iv never been bitten by a Degu xD every other rodent mind you, but not a degu :lol2: cant say it was very painful but the worse was from a syrian hamster, most painful was from my guinea pig Bulleye! not a social girl and bit me on the fleshy part between my thumb and 1st finger, had to drag it out of her mouth as she wouldnt let go!! no blood thankfully. 

Must say though the worst bite EVER has to be from pigs :devil: We were training the Kune Kune pigs at college when one ignored the 'reward' on my palm, pulled my whole hand into its mouth and chomped down, crushing the bones in my ring finger, was purple and swollen for weeks, its still crooked 3 years on :lol2:


----------



## ex0tics

One of the male rabbits we _had_ :whistling2:
Bled like nothing else, have never heard of anyone being bitten by a rabbit before but :devil: Parrots are worse!

I'd take a snake bite any day over either.


----------



## aquajird

One of the interesting things about degus is that they are able to distinguish between different people. Those people that they like, they are really friendly too. But woe betide if you upset them in any way. They bear a grudge and never forget. Usually this is just non-stop shrieking until the offending person has left the room. throwing poo seems a bit extreme.


----------



## Agate

aquajird said:


> One of the interesting things about degus is that they are able to distinguish between different people. Those people that they like, they are really friendly too. But woe betide if you upset them in any way. They bear a grudge and never forget. Usually this is just non-stop shrieking until the offending person has left the room. throwing poo seems a bit extreme.


lol! Just shows how intelligent they are :2thumb:


----------



## stokesy

When I was 2, I got mauled by a neighbours rabbit, she was pure evil apparently but my Dad thought we'd be safe in the garden together whilst he cleaned her out without needing to wear gauntlets (thanks Dad. ) She chased me down, pulled me over and attacked me, I don't really remember it, but my mum recounts the mess it did to me and the bashing she gave my Dad, but does make me look at rabbits warily now :devil:


----------



## Salzburg

My friend got bitten by a degu at her old college. She's got a pretty noticeable scar on her finger from it, and apparently it bled loads :lol2:
Rodent bites do tend to bleed profusely! Luckily I've never been subject to one (got close a couple times though!)

At my old work place we had a few degus, but they were all softies.  One even loved it when I ticked his chin


----------



## Agate

Salzburg said:


> My friend got bitten by a degu at her old college. She's got a pretty noticeable scar on her finger from it, and apparently it bled loads :lol2:
> Rodent bites do tend to bleed profusely! Luckily I've never been subject to one (got close a couple times though!)
> 
> At my old work place we had a few degus, but they were all softies. One even loved it when I ticked his chin


Cute! Mine are quite partial to a tickle behind the ears.


----------



## adamntitch

aww i love my goos got 2 more today but letting them settle in till i see what there like lol


----------



## Jessie4everxxz

*Ive been bitten by a Degu!*

It was just today, i went to my nan's and played with her little boy Degu's and i never though they would harm anyone so i stuck my finger through to stroke it and it bit me!!!!! Blood was pouring out of my finger..... i laughed for a joke cause everyone one else thought it was funny but i wanted to cry cause it really hurt me!! just to think now it would of been funny if it wasnt me!!!!!!!!!!
I Do't like Degu's anymore now!!
It still hurts so what should i do???/
Do They Carry GERMS?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## SDC

This thread just goes to show, no-one is feeding their rodents the correct amount of their secret natural diet of human blood!:devil:


----------



## Alasse12

To keep the thread going...

I was bitten by a grey squirrel once. Worst bite I've ever received! A mate of mine had found it injured on the side of a road and decided to take it home. Anyway, the squirrel recovered quickly and he kept it in his room for a few days (we were about 13 at the time). I went to see him and saw the squirrel bouncing around the room like a nut (no pun intended  ). It then jumped onto my shoulder, ran down my arm, and bit straight into the end of my thumb. It felt like a chisel driving into my thumb and absolutely pi**ed blood out. I thought it may have bitten through the artery in my thumb, luckily it hadn't. Definitely the most painful animal bite I've received. 

Also been bitten by prairie dogs, through gauntlet gloves, which, although it didn't bleed, it ached for a while afterwards.


----------



## Agate

Jessie4everxxz said:


> It was just today, i went to my nan's and played with her little boy Degu's and i never though they would harm anyone so i stuck my finger through to stroke it and it bit me!!!!! Blood was pouring out of my finger..... i laughed for a joke cause everyone one else thought it was funny but i wanted to cry cause it really hurt me!! just to think now it would of been funny if it wasnt me!!!!!!!!!!
> I Do't like Degu's anymore now!!
> It still hurts so what should i do???/
> Do They Carry GERMS?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


Don't hate degus for a little love bite, even though rodent bites hurt incredibly! Just clean the wound and use a bit of disinfectant and it'll settle down in a few days. My degus are very tame now and if I offer them a knuckle they'll sort of graze it, like they're trying to groom me. Doesn't hurt and it actually rather sweet. However, for all their cuteness I would never tempt fate by sticking my finger through their cage.


----------



## Nicquita

My sister used to have a pair of degus. They were lovely little guys, but I can't for the life of me remember their names (I think the one that bit me may have been Basil). She also bred fancy rats, and they were all kept outside in a heated shed, attached to an incredibly muddy chicken run that you had to walk through to get back to the house.

A few years ago, my family went for a long weekend in Blackpool, and I was tasked with looking after the mini zoo. A few days before they left, one of the degus accidentally _bit his own penis_ while cleaning. It got infected and ended up with a comically giant swollen penis scab -_- that just jiggled under it while it walked. Obviously, that had to be kept clean, and he needed a syring of antibiotics twice a day. And, of course, he needed cream massaging onto his 'injury'. 

On the first afternoon after they'd gone, I gave him his meds and then did his cream, as normal. Except this time, his huge penis shaped scab broke off, and he promptly dug his teeth straight through my thumb and into bone. I don't even know how I managed to put him back in his cage, as I'm phobic of blood. Why is it that digits insist on literally pouring of blood? I think I fell over about four times in a mild state of shock, including in the chicken run. And then had to crawl up the stairs, covered in mud and blood, to my big sister's room. Luckily for me, her boyfriend worked nights and had to wait until he'd finished for the week to drive up to meet them. The poor guy had to clean and bandage up my thumb, as I couldn't look at it without falling over.

For the next few days, I literally held my breath whenever I had to medicate the degu, as I was utterly terrified. Though I still don't blame the little guy

Never could find the penis scab xD


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles

Burm and hamsters hurt more :whip:


----------



## Herpard

Never been bitten by a degu but i have been bitten by:

Rats, Ferrets, a Hamster, a Chinchilla & a gerbil.

I've also been bitten by cats, dogs (gave me a fear of dogs larger than a border collie), a pig, a goat, a sheep, tortoises & Chickens. The worst 2 would be chickens and tortoises, they hurt more than when i jumped from the 3rd step of our stairs and landed on all 3 prongs of a plug.


----------

